# grease



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2011)

Hey guys I've got a customer that keeps plugging the kitchen line w grease , does anyone have a good product idea for her to use to cut down on the service calls . Thanks. Mark w/ Plumbing Concepts


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

Sure, a trash can. Either that or you could install a small grease interceptor, you didn't mention whether this residential or commercial.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2011)

Duplex , and they've been told many times to empty all food and grease into a trash can but apparently not doing it


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Duplex , and they've been told many times to empty all food and grease into a trash can but apparently not doing it


Are they paying the bill?
Hard to see them continuing to clog up a drain that they have to pay to maintain.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

If you post an intro the guys here will be more quick to help.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Sell them a trash can along with some garbage bags. Sounds like the HO's are just lazy as hell. There is really no product for use in a resy application that will prevent the line from clogging.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks guys ill send them a trash can for Xmas ... I appreciate the responses


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Mississippiplum said:


> Sell them a trash can along with some garbage bags. Sounds like the HO's are just lazy as hell. There is really no product for use in a resy application that will prevent the line from clogging.


Actually there is..

It won't prevent it from clogging per say but it will help with cutting down the grease build up in the drain line.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks guys ill send them a trash can for Xmas ... I appreciate the responses


Post an intro and I know of a product that will help you out.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

It's her money, it's her choice to pour grease down the drain, just make sure you're doing the best job you can to clean it out.


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

Mississippiplum said:


> Sell them a trash can along with some garbage bags. Sounds like the HO's are just lazy as hell. There is really no product for use in a resy application that will prevent the line from clogging.


 AMEN then tell landlord to make them start paying bill


----------

